# Using Wax Worms for spring bluegill



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wanted to say I've been real lucky using wax worms on bluegills right now.
Before I used small red worms but those wax worms are like CRACK to them when
there biting. I've not been ripping the spawn beds, I don't believe in that but just fishing the shallow bays and coves with a bobber. A tube of 250 count was only $11.50 and I have all the bluegill I want. Mostly nice male's. 
Now I'll try for Crappie. I've not caught a nice mess yet. So much flooding/mud from the rain has got my spots screwed up this spring.

I see the Bass really moving in right now to spawn.


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

Dragline said:


> Just wanted to say I've been real lucky using wax worms on bluegills right now.
> Before I used small red worms but those wax worms are like CRACK to them when
> there biting. I've not been ripping the spawn beds, I don't believe in that but just fishing the shallow bays and coves with a bobber. A tube of 250 count was only $11.50 and I have all the bluegill I want. Mostly nice male's.
> Now I'll try for Crappie. I've not caught a nice mess yet. So much flooding/mud from the rain has got my spots screwed up this spring.
> ...


where did you get them for 11.50?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Call Grubco you can get 250 for 7.75 plus shipping!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

RogerM said:


> where did you get them for 11.50?


Saltfork Outdoors Bait shop


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Caught several Fish Ohio size.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

They love maggots too! Probably cheaper too.

What is this "250" ??


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I get 250 count at my local sporting goods store for 8.99


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

1more said:


> Call Grubco you can get 250 for 7.75 plus shipping!


thanks


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

ltroyer said:


> I get 250 count at my local sporting goods store for 8.99


What's the name of your "local sporting goods store"?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Premier sports in mt hope


----------

